
XenForms – A Xamarin.Forms UI Inspector - JonD23
http://www.xenforms.com/
======
sfmicdavis
This has been a personal project of mine for the last 8 months. I'm excited to
be at the point when I can start gathering feedback from Xamarin.Forms
developers. The video on the site demonstrates several features that allow
developers to explore the Xamarin.Forms Framework and their own application's
while its running.

------
JonD23
And in the spirit of giving, here is an open source These Crazy Walls clone
written in Xamarin.Forms and CocosSharp:

[https://github.com/jonedavis/Xamarin.Forms-With-
Cocosharp](https://github.com/jonedavis/Xamarin.Forms-With-Cocosharp)

